# Iec canada.



## browny_123 (May 24, 2012)

Hi i have just recieved an email from the london high comission for canada and i meet the requirements. it then goes on to say i have to pay a participation fee then says i need to email them the electonic version of form IMM1295 (application for work permit) the problem is i dont have a copy saved as it wouldnt let me save one when i completed it. Could anyone please help on what to do or just some advice please


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

browny_123 said:


> Hi i have just recieved an email from the london high comission for canada and i meet the requirements. it then goes on to say i have to pay a participation fee then says i need to email them the electonic version of form IMM1295 (application for work permit) the problem is i dont have a copy saved as it wouldnt let me save one when i completed it. Could anyone please help on what to do or just some advice please


Did you not print one off as a copy before mailing? If you did then just scan it to your computer then email to them.


----------



## browny_123 (May 24, 2012)

no i forgot, do you think i would be able to fill it out again to the best of my ability and send it them. what do you think would happen?


----------

